# Severly retarded people shouldn't be in public schools



## Red-Hot Copper (Jul 31, 2020)

When I say severely retarded people I don't mean people with low level autism or down syndrome who, while they might be fucking weird, can at least function in society like having a job and over all being fine.

I'm talking about the ones where they are cross-eyed REEEtards who can't stop punching themselves, they need to be restrained so they don't attack others, they shit themselves, can't even talk right without having full blown meltdowns if they aren't wearing their headphones and given My Little Pony toys.

I seriously do not think these undeveloped, and often times threatening, "people" should not be aloud to schools around normal children. Even at my highschool you had tards like this sexually assaulting girls and the tard guards would just ask them to let it go. It isn't normal, these things aren't normal, and if they can't even remember the letter after 'A' they shouldn't be aloud around my or anyone else's kids.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jul 31, 2020)

One time, I went to a fast food restaurant (which I shall not name).

I went inside to order, sat down to wait.

After a little while some guy ten feet away from me holds his hand out like he wants to grab something, in my direction, and starts moving toward me.

Being normal, I'm low-key freaking the fuck out inside.

Turns out, I'm sitting next to the napkins he wound up reaching for, and he had some form of tism or tardation that led to that incident.

If it matters, he looked like a guy in his forties and I was a guy around 22 at the time.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 31, 2020)

Severely retarded people don't go to US public schools. They become government employees, if people I know having dealt with them is any indicator.


----------



## Robert James (Jul 31, 2020)

Agreed, severely retarded children can get away with almost anything at school since they have the built in excuse of "their retarded". They are a danger to other students and if I'm not mistaken you can be 20+ and still be in highschool so adults with children. Also they screw over the people with disability since the special educators have to take care of all of them the worst ones get all the attention.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 31, 2020)

... is this bait? This HAS to be bait.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 31, 2020)

Speaking from my own experience this tends to be a more common problem in smaller towns where there aren't really dedicated facilities to actually care for these people. Even in those cases I feel the mentally retarded should be segregated from both the general student body and even the special ed classes. If a student has autism or an actual learning disability, being shacked up with the actual tards is going to ensure that they A. Will never learn anything, tuning out at best or just becoming truant and B. Will probably develop serious self confidence issues for obvious reasons. Letting tards mingle with the general student body is just asking for disaster.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jul 31, 2020)

But then you wouldn't have learned to write and post this shit.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 31, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> Speaking from my own experience this tends to be a more common problem in smaller towns where there aren't really dedicated facilities to actually care for these people.


My high school did this, and this was in an upper-middle-class suburb in a metropolitan area.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jul 31, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> Speaking from my own experience this tends to be a more common problem in smaller towns where there aren't really dedicated facilities to actually care for these people. Even in those cases I feel the mentally retarded should be segregated from both the general student body and even the special ed classes. If a student has autism or an actual learning disability, being shacked up with the actual tards is going to ensure that they A. Will never learn anything, tuning out at best or just becoming truant and B. Will probably develop serious self confidence issues for obvious reasons. Letting tards mingle with the general student body is just asking for disaster.


It's not necessarily the case.


I completely agree with the OP. Bullshit this idea of  'inclusion'. Inclusive for whom? The normal kids get freaked out by the tards throwing fits or publicly masturbating and the teachers are so pussy whipped that they can't do anything.  Mainstream schools usually don't have the facilities needed to cope with 'special needs either. Everyone loses.

It would be great to be living in a world where common sense prevailed and kids with high needs could work with specialist teachers and get the attention they need without the detriment to others.

ESL students are treated worse than tards though, but in most cases they get targeted English language instruction.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently retarded people can procreate.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 31, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Apparently retarded people can procreate.


Retarded people mating, and giving birth to retarded babies should be a crime.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 31, 2020)

The high school I went to pretty much kept them sequestered in their own small building separate from the main school, only bringing them in for lunch and, I presume, gym class.
I always felt bad for their wranglers, they always sounded so tired and done with this shit.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Jul 31, 2020)

People I don't like should be shot and buried in shallow graves.


----------



## Mulberry Tree (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a D on a paper for supporting this position even though I met every requirement for an A on the rubric and interjecting my own experience as an actual autistic person. The prompt was should they be in the same classes that regular children take, if so/not, explain. Why even give me a choice if you're just going to automatically fail me for mentioning the fact that special needs children require more attention from people specialized to work with them, and not teachers who will simply act like they don't exist, and if you're going to make teachers get training for working with special needs children then pay them accordingly.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 31, 2020)

Only the deepest of thunks on this board.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Jul 31, 2020)

GHTD said:


> ... is this bait? This HAS to be bait.


Found the tard guard


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jul 31, 2020)

What happened to LRE, least restricitve environment? How can a regular classroom be this for a major tard like what is being described? No way one wrangler and a teacher in a class of 30 distractions could make this ok for everybody. What monster of a parent would want their tard to be judged so harshly for so little gain? Schools are greedy for the federal IEP money and must be including severe tards. Parents beware. Nobody cares about your kid's education if you don't.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jul 31, 2020)

In England this rarely happens as we have education support plans for students with special needs, which if they're that severe it pretty much guarantees them access to specific special needs schooling. 

It's more of an issue for the lower level special needs kids who don't get picked up on and get little or no support in mainstream school. Honestly this is why when I was working flexible, I would always choose to work in specialist schools if possible, because working in mainstream just highlights how many kids get left behind


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Jul 31, 2020)

This doesn't happen where I am, there are special tard schools for just this reason.

Sadly it works the other way too, my friend at school who has brittle bones but apart from that is completely normal and now works for a major film company got moved to the tard school from normal school because they were better equipped to deal with him.

He said it was 6 years of absolute hell, and he was lucky that he also got formal teaching off both his parents who were teachers so didn't get too far behind "normal" kids.


----------



## Golly (Jul 31, 2020)

There's certainly a case for it. In my hometown, they had (no idea if it's still a thing) these students go through the motions of taking the state standardized tests for educational benchmarks. The special education teachers talked among themselves about what a farce it was.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 31, 2020)

Anyone remember this gem? Written by a tardwrangler:





						The Tard Blog
					

A special education teacher writes about the crazy and surreal experience of teaching retarded and behavioral disorder children at a public school..



					fullduplex.org


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Jul 31, 2020)

I thought all those high school tard greentext stories were just jokes bored anons wrote. Around here there are completely different institutions for the severely mentally impared, and they are cut off from normally functioning kids.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jul 31, 2020)

Is this really the case in America? Where I live, education gets really diversified after you turn 12 ( Academic prep, community college prep, trade school, art school and special needs) divided into three networks (government, catholic, and independent).
Imagine expecting retards and people who are going to university to learn the same shit.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 31, 2020)

Too bad public schools exist in order to ensure that the two-income family stays the way it is.

It may have been better before the Revolution of the 1960s, I don't know. Probably not as good when they were trying to make good factory workers either.




DJ Grelle said:


> Is this really the case in America? Where I live, education gets really diversified after you turn 12 ( Academic prep, community college prep, trade school, art school and special needs) divided into three networks (government, catholic, and independent).
> Imagine expecting retards and people who are going to university to learn the same shit.


Tardboy isn't going to be in your AP History class.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 31, 2020)

Taught in school? They should be humanely euthanized. If one it too fucking vegetable brained to be able to wipe the drool from their own mouth/wipe their own ass without help; they are a blight on society. If you want your special potato to stay alive, you will do everything at your own personal expense. Medical expense? You problem, not societies. Education (laughable sense they are so fucking retarded)? You problem. Home school them.


----------



## children of bodom (Jul 31, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Taught in school? They should be humanely euthanized. If one it too fucking vegetable brained to be able to wipe the drool from their own mouth/wipe their own ass without help; they are a blight on society. If you want your special potato to stay alive, you will do everything at your own personal expense. Medical expense? You problem, not societies. Education (laughable sense they are so fucking retarded)? You problem. Home school them.


Ready the Aktion T5 program


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 31, 2020)

But then who’s going to teach?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 31, 2020)

children of bodom said:


> Ready the Aktion T5 program


Please do. Society shouldn't prop up the most decrepit, genetic monstrosities. A brain dead retard, that can only grunt, is of no value outside that family and all expenses should be put on the family if they want this subhuman to exist.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jul 31, 2020)

In the UK at least, the 'too retarded to wipe their own ass' types get put in special needs schools, I mostly don't want the 'just high functioning enough to shove in mainstream' types in normal highschool, the actually high functioning kids get help taken away by those speds who always end up in those "group homes for special people" come 18.

I would say de-institutionalisation of the utterly retarded was a mistake, but if the institutions weren't shut down they'd still be being abused so I guess we just have to research ways to fix this shit in the womb.


----------



## N. Gin (Jul 31, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> art school and special needs



There's a difference?


----------



## Troonos (Jul 31, 2020)

Agreed. It's an entirely pointless waste of taxpayer funds. They're incapable of learning or even improving. All they do is disrupt the education of normal students and fling their shit all over the bathroom.

We had this profoundly retarded, physically contorted, non-verbal, wheelchair-bound girl in my high school choir. She obviously couldn't sing or even understand what music is. They gave her a children's toy that plays nursery rhyme songs when you press a button. 100% of the time, she'd just bang it against her wheelchair and the banging would press the buttons repeatedly. It was so disruptive; even the teacher hated that the school did it. I'm really glad they only put them in elective classes and not academic ones, but I've heard schools are now mainstreaming profoundly retarded kids in every class.


----------



## salvuserit (Jul 31, 2020)

The school district I was in had, in effect, a kinda separate but equal policy when it came to severely dysfunctional kids' schooling. They would ride separate buses, have lunch at different times, and switch classes at different times throughout the day to ensure nobody normal interacted with them. Looking back it was probably for the better, the kids would potentially be abused by asshole kids and may not have been able to handle the large crowds. If a school system can't afford to provide those services I do agree with OP.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jul 31, 2020)

BigMutantBastard said:


> There's a difference?


Art school girls fuck better


----------



## SilkGnut (Jul 31, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Please do. Society shouldn't prop up the most decrepit, genetic monstrosities. A brain dead retard, that can only grunt, is of no value outside that family and all expenses should be put on the family if they want this subhuman to exist.


After the 19th amendment this was no longer an option for America. 

One can easily see the trajectory of the nation since then.


----------



## Otis Boi (Jul 31, 2020)

salvuserit said:


> The school district I was in had, in effect, a kinda separate but equal policy when it came to severely dysfunctional kids' schooling. They would ride separate buses, have lunch at different times, and switch classes at different times throughout the day to ensure nobody normal interacted with them. Looking back it was probably for the better, the kids would potentially be abused by asshole kids and may not have been able to handle the large crowds. If a school system can't afford to provide those services I do agree with OP.


That how it was for my school as well. They even had half a floor to themselves that was pretty much a wing off in the basement. They only time we would see them was for the one mainstream class they where allowed to take with the other kids and that was gym. I never understood why we try and teach the profoundly retarted out side of the most basics of socail graces.


----------



## EcoLibertarian (Jul 31, 2020)

i think we should mercy kill them at birth. seriously, they don't add anything to society.. it's just a bipartisan pact between retarded liberals and weird evangelical christian conservatives because of "muh morals".. i think either mercy kill them or let them die in the street. they're not people so it's not murder


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 31, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> Speaking from my own experience this tends to be a more common problem in smaller towns where there aren't really dedicated facilities to actually care for these people. Even in those cases I feel the mentally retarded should be segregated from both the general student body and even the special ed classes. If a student has autism or an actual learning disability, being shacked up with the actual tards is going to ensure that they A. Will never learn anything, tuning out at best or just becoming truant and B. Will probably develop serious self confidence issues for obvious reasons. Letting tards mingle with the general student body is just asking for disaster.


My only issue with these special care facilities/schools is that they become havens for abuse and corruption. The administration can hide behind the needs of their students and nobody is going to say no to a retarded child's needs unless they want to bring the wrath of the local news and the public down upon them. There's a lot of graft in these locations. Which ultimately leaves an exceptional child even worse off.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 31, 2020)

People are too attached to other people, nobody really experiences loss until they're like 40 and their mum dies. We need to get rid of more people honestly. Jewish doctors trying kill public officials should be put in jail, if we had less doctors for these retard kids then the world would be a better place. Less doctors in general would make the world a better place. We're wasting a fine 5% of the adult population on fucking keeping the weak alive, imagine if 5% of the population served in the military, that country would be a superpower. 

Jewish doctors... honestly smh. These tard wranglers dealing with retards. We should put these retards in labour camps. labour camp is an outdated term, what I meant to say is "forced self-improvement camps."


----------



## BOONES (Jul 31, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> I thought all those high school tard greentext stories were just jokes bored anons wrote. Around here there are completely different institutions for the severely mentally impared, and they are cut off from normally functioning kids.


Oh no they're real. In all levels except high functioning aspergers. I saw them first hand, you ever heard an entire tard herd scream in horror at "The Princess and the Frog"?


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 31, 2020)

OP you have a way with words. This reads like a paragraph out of Infinte Jest


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jul 31, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> I thought all those high school tard greentext stories were just jokes bored anons wrote. Around here there are completely different institutions for the severely mentally impared, and they are cut off from normally functioning kids.


Most of them probably stretch the truth considerably, but don't be mistaken they forced Tards who had the mental capacity as 5 year olds in with the general population around here and when there is a 20 year old low functioning sperg who doesn't know his own strength in a gym class with a bunch of freshmen, you can probably imagine what happened next


----------



## Alcatraz (Jul 31, 2020)

You don't make a great case for this yourself since you can't even spell allowed correctly.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't like retards either...but I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 31, 2020)

We had a chairbound, knotted-up dribbler who would every so often smear her menses all over the walls and real people. It almost makes me think G_d is a Kiwi that he gave this mutant the ability to reproduce.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 31, 2020)

Just euthanise them. Then prevent the parents from breeding.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Jul 31, 2020)

The school i went to had seperate classrooms for these people. You never saw them except sometimes in the hallways.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Aug 1, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> I thought all those high school tard greentext stories were just jokes bored anons wrote. Around here there are completely different institutions for the severely mentally impared, and they are cut off from normally functioning kids.


I'll give my own personal story. 
At my highschool there was this kid who I'll just called J. J is this weird mental midget who always talked in his high pitched voice like he was a girl (probably gonna become trans in 5 years) but his real voice kinda sounded deeper and cracky like when a fruit is becoming a tranny but they're voice is still a tad bit masculine. He would do things like chase after random girls trying to hug and kiss them, he'd touch them on the ass, and shockingly a lot of students agrees people like him should be put to sleep.  He and a lot of other tards would scream death threats at each other use slurs, shit themselves and wear diapers etc. The racist stuff was fun because I live in a very diverse city  and had a black principal (who wasn't a kang and actually expelled a BLM student for making a racist comment to a white kid). 

J's outbursts were physically impossible to control at times, he'd run around and scream at people, and those who tried to be nice would always be met with screaming back. His "parents" would shave his head every month so he basically looked like a retarded school shooter who smelled like baby powder and 9gag. The tard guards where all old women who couldn't walk faster than .5 mph so keeping up with this tard was about as easy as proving a Mormon that their mom doesn't count as a date. 

J and his whole autistic group of human rejects were fucking gross. They all smelled like shit, they acted like it, and they had to be on watch so they didn't attack anyone, but that didn't stop the school from trying to force them into every club and outlet that didn't involve sports. Literally in my anime club (yes I was in one laugh it up) they tried getting another tard named Evan in but like...Evan didn't even seem to be on the same planet. He drooled, was cross-eyed, and if he wasn't throwing random objects around he looked like he died (and honestly I wish he did) the club actually stopped, and by that I mean like 3 days in we said we had to cancel but really we just moved to the art room because our art teacher watched anime and didn't allow level 5 brainlets into his classroom.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Aug 3, 2020)

Despite making up 10% of students, 25% of funding goes to SPED departments in the USA


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Aug 3, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I don't like retards either...but I wouldn't go that far.


Have you seen some of these potato tards? They wreck shit, they hurt and scare others, the only place they belong is either a battlefield or a padded cell.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 3, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Retarded people mating, and giving birth to retarded babies should be a crime.


Punishable by televised wrestling matches

---


As for the OP. I am of the reverse opinion. Only tarss should be sent to public school.



Mulberry Tree said:


> I got a D on a paper for supporting this position even though I met every requirement for an A on the rubric and interjecting my own experience as an actual autistic person. The prompt was should they be in the same classes that regular children take, if so/not, explain. Why even give me a choice if you're just going to automatically fail me for mentioning the fact that special needs children require more attention from people specialized to work with them, and not teachers who will simply act like they don't exist, and if you're going to make teachers get training for working with special needs children then pay them accordingly.



You should be grateful an altright nazi like you got anything more than a punch in the face


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Aug 4, 2020)

Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD said:


> This doesn't happen where I am, there are special tard schools for just this reason.
> 
> Sadly it works the other way too, my friend at school who has brittle bones but apart from that is completely normal and now works for a major film company got moved to the tard school from normal school because they were better equipped to deal with him.
> 
> He said it was 6 years of absolute hell, and he was lucky that he also got formal teaching off both his parents who were teachers so didn't get too far behind "normal" kids.


At my highschool they would put kids with physical disabilities in those same groups so if you were suffering from like...paralysis and needed a wheelchair and could hardly talk but otherwise had normal intelligence...they would ship you to the retard section and they had to learn with them instead. I believe the district changed it now, but still that sounds like hell being trapped in your own body and in a room with subhumans who should be thrown into ovens.



Lemmingwise said:


> Punishable by televised wrestling matches
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I would pay to watch a caged fight where you have Billy the Tard and Downer Donny fight for the golden chicken nugget. You can get a big fat tard vs a MLP autistic kid and commentate it like BattleBots


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 4, 2020)

I think severely retarded children should be euthanized as soon as they're discovered. Now I know how that sounds, but I think it's the humane thing to do. They serve no purpose and only end up unnecessarily burdening good people who feel obligated to take care of them either due to some religious doctrine or simply out of pity. It wastes resources, money and time for people who by their very nature can never truly appreciate or understand life or the world around them at large. That's not something I like saying, but I feel it's true all the same.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 4, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> Severely retarded people don't go to US public schools. They become government employees, if people I know having dealt with them is any indicator.


Or even the President. Gotta say I admire America's inclusiveness where a gibbering, drooling retard can rise uninhibited to the highest office.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Powerleveling



So, I used to tutor speds at my old highschool and though I never had any personal dealings with the non-functioning variety I often saw them as I passed their "classroom" which was essentially for all intents and purposes a daycare room. I distinctly remember one of them having an almost cage like enclosure that they'd stick him in if he got violent and I would always wonder why people like that were allowed in our school. What purpose did they serve? I won't go into a lot of detail but the short of it is these kinds of "classrooms" for the mentally deficient are very much real and completely disgusting.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Aug 4, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I think severely retarded children should be euthanized as soon as they're discovered. Now I know how that sounds, but I think it's the humane thing to do. They serve no purpose and only end up unnecessarily burdening good people who feel obligated to take care of them either due to some religious doctrine or simply out of pity. It wastes resources, money and time for people who by their very nature can never truly appreciate or understand life or the world around them at large. That's not something I like saying, but I feel it's true all the same.


Have you seen that video of the 30+ year old severely autistic man living with his mom and all he does is smash everything and watch TV and scream. Seriously that's a prime example of someone who can be put down. They can't communicate and are in constant depression and pain.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Spoiler: Powerleveling
> 
> 
> 
> So, I used to tutor speds at my old highschool and though I never had any personal dealings with the non-functioning variety I often saw them as I passed their "classroom" which was essentially for all intents and purposes a daycare room. I distinctly remember one of them having an almost cage like enclosure that they'd stick him in if he got violent and I would always wonder why people like that were allowed in our school. What purpose did they serve? I won't go into a lot of detail but the short of it is these kinds of "classrooms" for the mentally deficient are very much real and completely disgusting.


I hate how schools try to force them front row at events like yeah here's the retarded kids and their 80 year old caretakers dancing to eye of the tiger and it just looks cringe AF like why do they think this is a good idea?


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 4, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> Have you seen that video of the 30+ year old severely autistic man living with his mom and all he does is smash everything and watch TV and scream. Seriously that's a prime example of someone who can be put down. They can't communicate and are in constant depression and pain.


Dude was actually 20. Comment section used to be a goldmine until Youtube came and ruined everyone's fun.


----------



## Heckler1 (Aug 4, 2020)

I've done some tard wrangling in my time, and I can confirm that tards who look like they are in their 30's are usually on some high tier meds or have just rolled an exceptionally bad stat total. Some are alrigh though. One dude had a pretty bad speech impediment, anxiety, and paranoia, but liked hanging out with people, held down a job/saved money, and was very selfless in terms of giving people things they needed or being temporarily inconvenienced. I do think that's probably the exception though, and most tards end up reveling in mediocrity.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Aug 4, 2020)

I've seen niggas and retards in real life in my private school that let's just say shouldn't belong there. One of them was so bad that they have to get the hospital gurney and the cops after one of them try to kill someone with a knife. They never went back to that private school since.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 4, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> Is this really the case in America? Where I live, education gets really diversified after you turn 12 ( Academic prep, community college prep, trade school, art school and special needs) divided into three networks (government, catholic, and independent).
> Imagine expecting retards and people who are going to university to learn the same shit.


It’s called ‘mainstreaming’ and yes it’s exceptional.
I also think it’s often unfair to the kids to mainstream them for academic subjects. Being in a class where everyone can understand the material except you is hard.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Aug 4, 2020)

I agree but i might also add that kids with mild mental conditions (Aspergers, ADHD, and others.) shouldn't be _automatically _sent to tard school/classrooms.
If they're outwardly disruptive constantly screeching fuckups, then the choice is present. But sending a kid that's just socially awkward or slow for studying to a place full of types the mental age of 3 month olds is contraproductive to these kid's development, and at worst it can blow away whatever potential to be normal these kids might have.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Aug 4, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> I agree but i might also add that kids with mild mental conditions (Aspergers, ADHD, and others.) shouldn't be _automatically _sent to tard school/classrooms.
> If they're outwardly disruptive constantly screeching fuckups, then the choice is present. But sending a kid that's just socially awkward or slow for studying to a place full of types the mental age of 3 month olds is contraproductive to these kid's development, and at worst it can blow away whatever potential to be normal these kids might have.


it's also bad if said retarded kid never talks once and are mute but their brains are the size of 0-year-olds in general. I had those too many in my School. I used to know a black chick that was so retarded she left after being in the private school for a week or two. Because her parents were worried she was gonna get bullied by someone. (Namely me) When she suggested if MLK Jr. was alive today he would be president. If only she knew he was a socialist also. Her tune would change fast. There should be a law in America to ban retarded people from our schools both public and private if they have signs of being mentally retarded even if some don't act this way. Fuck the "never leave your child behind" bill. I say let the US government pay bills for the retarded if they can't get any jobs once and never let them on the internet. I know a few people in real life that thankfully are not on the internet because they were raised during the Y2K era and stranger danger arc. And most are adults so even they know it's not safe to post online. I might get a phone call and get them on the video to see what their current thoughts are during the Trump era.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 5, 2020)

I believe all tards should be segregated into a wonderful paradise I have dubbed "DownieTown", akin to Little Italy or Chinatown. Here they can be amongst their own kind opening businesses, with their own mayor and even starting their own little mafia.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 5, 2020)

Agreed. Make the parents take care of their own mistakes or pay professionals to instead of offloading it on to the tax payer funded public school system.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 5, 2020)

Unless more funding for public schools for the mentally deficient starts happening, there isn't much else that can be done.

It's either that or they hang out on A&N all day


----------

